# Replace Fenders and Rims ?



## jchicago (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm doing my first fix-up/restoration.
My fenders are chrome colored, but a little dented here and there with some spray paint.
Also, my rims are super rusted.

I'm planning to soak the rims in Evaporust.
I also see new rims and fenders for sale all the time.
My question on the fenders (and rims)...is it better to restore the originals, or are they something I should just get new ones for? I know there is significance in frames, pedals, stems, handlebars, but does this apply to fenders like these and rims?


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't think many people will tell you to replace, unless that is, they trade you for the parts. Cover that hole with a light. Massage the fenders with a couple of pieces of shaped wood and a mallet. Those and the triple drop rims are perfect. Nice bike!!!


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2017)

If you could find fenders at a reasonable price in decent shape I would replace.These type projects are always fun because you can do whatever you want and nothing is wrong.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2017)

I think that bike looks great just as it is. As long as it' a safe rider, I'd leave it. 
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Dec 23, 2017)

Clean that thing up, grease it and go. Cool Elgin.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2017)

We like old stuff because it's old...leave shiny to the new.
If mine I'd _maybe _remove the red paint, dust the bike off, overhaul and ride.
Unlikely it'll get more attention than it does the way it looks now.


----------



## ratina (Dec 23, 2017)

Are the fenders stainless? I would straighten and keep them, they match the patina.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2017)

Shine up the fenders (and the rims if they're chrome) with a "pad" made from aluminum foil and briskly rub the chrome with the pad under some running water.  If the water and aluminum foil doesn't cut it for you, use Coca-Cola instead of water.


----------

